# Sizing Jeans



## toon23 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi there, first post, and actually first time truely caring about how I look. Here's a little info about myself. I'm 20 years old, in college. I'm 5'6"-5'7" about 150 pounds, slightly built. I'm also a soccer player, which explains my issue for me.

When I go out to buy jeans, I have the worst luck in the world. I wear a 30 waist but my legs (mainly quad/hamstring area) can't fit comfortably in them. So I end up buying 32 waist with a 30 length, and the pants sag way too much. 

I've tried wearing belts and rolling up the ends of the pants, but it's not my look. It looks fine when I'm wearing boots, but I like to wear indoor soccer shoes and it just looks god awful.

When I go to get my pants hemmed, instead of hanging down and being close to the shoes, they still just cover up the whole shoe.

I guess what I'm trying to ask is, what style pants should I wear? Should I stick to the size 32 waist and get the pants hemmed? Or should I just go back to the 30 waist and live with my legs being uncomfortable? Any suggestions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

*Let a tailor adjust your jeans*

I am not at all an expert, but I believe that more things can be done on your jeans than just adjusting the length.

Take your jeans to an alterations tailor, and I am sure that they can solve your problem.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

First of all, welcome!
Now then - stay with 32s. Jeans need to be comfortable. But, in addition to shopping for jeans, shop for a tailor who gets what it is you want. Someone who hangs out a sign for alterations may or may not be the right answer. Keep trying - what you're asking isn't that hard.


----------



## Beau Nash (Apr 6, 2008)

Does this happen with all styles of jeans? You might just need a relaxed fit or something. One of the constant themes you will read here is that fit one of the most important things in looking good. You will be better served by a pair of Levi's that fit well than with something much more expensive that fits poorly. I would encourage you to keep looking for a fit that suits you rather than settling for something less. Why not have a trip to the local mall and try on at least ten different brands and styles, just to see what suits you best? 

If you do decide to have the jeans altered, be sure to tell the person doing the alteration to put the same hem in that the jeans came with. No sense having a great fitting pair of jeans that looks like they have been altered.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

As was said, you just need to keep trying on different brands and styles until you find something that fits. Try Lucky Brand, they have a lot of relaxed cuts and can be found cheap at the various TJX and Marshalls we have all over.

-spence


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Welcome Toon!*

Welcome to the forum...first off, I used to have the exact same issues as you, but not only was I playing soccer, but also ice hockey, so my thighs were monsterous. Now I'm 10 years older than you, but still play, and still have the issues when I shop for jeans. I call it the soda can look...you know, in order for the pants to fit your legs, you need to buy the waist so large have fit a can of soda in the back to keep them up.

Then I realized that there was a very good alterations guy where I used to live. He easily (though not cheaply) made the waist fit so the jeans didn't sag, but still fit in the leg. So to sum up...good advice from the previous posters.

Good luck!


----------



## Sese (Oct 13, 2008)

You could buy the bigger ones and just wash them a tad too warm. :icon_smile_big:

BTW: I love the US sizing system with independent combinations of waist width and leg lengths. In Germany we have a very traditional system that basically expects a tall man to be fatter. I'm tall and not fat so that never works out. A separate system of "special sizes" tries to deal with that. But you never find the "102" one I need.


----------



## toon23 (Nov 8, 2008)

Beau Nash said:


> Does this happen with all styles of jeans? You might just need a relaxed fit or something. One of the constant themes you will read here is that fit one of the most important things in looking good. You will be better served by a pair of Levi's that fit well than with something much more expensive that fits poorly. I would encourage you to keep looking for a fit that suits you rather than settling for something less. Why not have a trip to the local mall and try on at least ten different brands and styles, just to see what suits you best?
> 
> If you do decide to have the jeans altered, be sure to tell the person doing the alteration to put the same hem in that the jeans came with. No sense having a great fitting pair of jeans that looks like they have been altered.


I wear mostly Boot Cut style, well, because its the most comfortable I find.

I'll try on other styles and as for name brands, I usually go shop somewhere called Bob Stores, not a big fan of places like Abercrombie or Hollister.

Also would like to say that I can't believe how helpful this is, really appreciate it guys.


----------



## Bespoke Trout (Jun 1, 2008)

Another thing to consider is that some brands have a wider range of sizes when you buy them online. My waste is a 35 but my length is around 30; most 30 length pants come with a 34 waste. J Crew sells khakis in 35/30 on their website, but not in the stores. I'm not sure about jeans, but it's worth a look. They also have different fits for jeans. Check Levis online, too.

BT


----------



## toon23 (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh and for the actual look, I dunno how many of you have seen the movie Green Street Hooligans, but this is pretty much the look I want.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

take those size 32s to a tailor and have the waist taken in. 
when the trouser or jean waist is too large it tends to slide down. 
i would bet that when the waist fits properly, the bottom will come right up.


----------



## maltess (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, Almost every brand has a relaxed fit straight leg model, you should look for that. You will get your real waist size and the upper part of the leg comes wider than regular straight jeans.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I enjoyed GSH...and apparently our next president is also a West Ham supporter.


----------



## toon23 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I'm heading out next weekend to see different styles and I'll be looking for a possible tailor. But now I'm curious about where I should have the pants hemmed too. These are the shoes I wear.





Should I have it end at the bottom? I don't want the jeans to come under the shoe when I'm walking or possibly kicking a ball around.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*In but not out*

What I mean by that is: you can always have pants taken in, but you pay hell to let them out. That is especially true of jeans, which are typically pre-washed to fade some, and when let out the darker part from inside the seam will be an unsightly added stripe. In fact, there's really no extra fabric to let out in jeans anyway.

So, buy jeans that fit all of you comfortably (with some extra room for maneuver, if you're going to be "kicking a ball around"), and then have what needs to be taken in taken in, to include the length, if necessary. It's not as easy with jeans, because of the double-turned and -stitched seams, but my tailor does it successfully all the time.

I found that Tommy Hilfiger jeans, or at least the pair I got, are roomy for my waist size (I'm wearing them as we "speak"). You just have to try them on. Obviously, you have discovered the "dirty little secret" of jeans: They are notoriously unforgiving. That means they will be unduly confining, unless you want to try stretch jeans.

On second thought, that may be just the answer for you, since you want some freedom of movement. Wrangler makes some that are pretty good looking in a relaxed fit: https://www.sheplers.com/mens/wrangler_jeans/013555.html

They're inexpensive enough that you can get a couple-three pairs, so the sweaty ones can hit the wash and you still have some to wear. Good luck:icon_smile:


----------



## toon23 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry for all these questions, but I'm heading out tomorrow with a friend of mine and she's gonna tell me what looks good and what not. I went out yesterday and tried on a few different styles and sizes but I'm not sure of what is a proper look.

How should the jeans fit around the butt and thighs? Tight or should it be loose?


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

Personally my wife says tight jeans look pretty bad on most soccer players, because our legs are too defined. I played in undergrad, and still have a bit of the shape, and she wants to throw away all the seven and true religions I have because they are snug. She prefers lucky's for me, which are a looser fit, but give a more even drape (if you can use that word for denim). I think some Lucky Santa Fe's are the best fit for me, and maybe worth looking into. Anything too snug around the ankle with an indoor shoe is gonna look really dumb too, because of the shape of shoe you'll look like you have flippers instead of feet.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Made for comfort AND for speed?*



toon23 said:


> Sorry for all these questions, but I'm heading out tomorrow with a friend of mine and she's gonna tell me what looks good and what not. I went out yesterday and tried on a few different styles and sizes but I'm not sure of what is a proper look.
> 
> How should the jeans fit around the butt and thighs? Tight or should it be loose?


Apparently, you paid no attention to my earlier post, but that's OK

It depends. Your first question indicated that you wanted a comfortable fit to accommodate your thighs. That's why I suggested stretch jeans. You can look fitted and still move.

It's a bit counterproductive, if you will, to wear loose jeans. Some do, but it looks sloppy and gangbanger-like to me. Seems to me that, if you are in shape, as any serious soccer player must be, you'd want to wear something tight enough to demonstrate that, without cutting off your circulation when you sit. There's no "proper look" with jeans. They're counterculture garb and not supposed to follow "rules." It's what you feel comfortable in and makes you look good.

Since your friend will tell you what looks good, why don't you take her shopping with you so she can tell you before you pay the outrageous prices jeans command?


----------

